# East Coast DDOS Filtering



## Francisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,

We're looking to get some filtering going out of the east coast. No, this isn't back hauled from the west coast, the actual peering spot would be right out of Manhattan.

I wanted some feedback on pricing since we're not sure we can do the same $3 IP/M like we do in LV.

Filtering would be to the same level (10Gbit/sec+, 2M pps SYN, etc) and latency would be ~10ms ontop of whatever you get to Buffalo.

To date I know of no one on the east coast offering actual filtering. I know Ubiquity offers an auto nullroute and there's a few providers that are back hauling filtering from the west coast. Back hauling is dumb since people in Europe are going to get shafted pretty hard by this.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

So this is going to be filtering from Ubiquity?

100 William Street location right?  How did that fare in the most recent mega flood of NYC?

There is a total lack of DDoS filtering anywhere except the US West Coast for the low end market pricing.

I'd pay double that and even more for  a VPS if it wasn't in Buffalo


----------



## Francisco (Aug 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> So this is going to be filtering from Ubiquity?
> 
> 100 William Street location right?  How did that fare in the most recent mega flood of NYC?
> 
> ...


No. Filtering would be out of TELX and then we'd backhaul it to Buffalo 

We're sniffing around other markets on the eastern border.

Francisco


----------



## Artie (Aug 9, 2013)

East coast would be nice but I wouldn't get a server in Buffalo.


----------



## Slownode (Aug 9, 2013)

10ms, man I wish it was less for game servers, then it'd be worth quite a bit.


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

Francisco said:


> No. Filtering would be out of TELX and then we'd backhaul it to Buffalo
> 
> 
> We're sniffing around other markets on the eastern border.
> ...


Telx, no kidding?  That's going to cost you royally.

I'd love to see another location where the filtering was local to the VPS servers.    Doubt that would ever be Telx, but keep shopping.  One can hope right?


----------



## Tux (Aug 9, 2013)

This would be nice. I need a little extra DDoS protection for my RamNode-hosted game servers.

Can't wait for NYC from you and RN!


----------



## Francisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Slownode said:


> 10ms, man I wish it was less for game servers, then it'd be worth quite a bit.


I could host the node right in NYC but it wouldn't be as high spec'd as what we put in Buffalo. I'd probably do RAID1 or something which I don't really want to do.

NYC is silly expensive, like $2000/m just for a rack with power, no network. If you have a node or two it's fine but once you need decent power it starts to suck.

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 9, 2013)

> Telx, no kidding?  That's going to cost you royally.


Fran has his ways.  And wouldn't have brought them up if he didn't already know the price point was sustainable :3


----------



## Francisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Fran has his ways.  And wouldn't have brought them up if he didn't already know the price point was sustainable :3


All price points, even $3.00/m, is sustainable for it. It just means we'd have to sell more IP's and likely hear Anthony complain about it 

Personally I think $4.00/month isn't unreasonable.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

Life in the big cities Fran.  Precisely why I think such places are death traps and time bombs.

You could always give Reliable/Choopa an eyeballing and offer real services out of there.   

http://www.choopa.com/datacenter/rack_colo/&o=1


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

$3 was always a bargain.

$4 shouldn't bankrupt anyone.

Like I said, I'd pay $6/mo where/when the VPS was pretty close to the filtering.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> $3 was always a bargain.
> 
> $4 shouldn't bankrupt anyone.
> 
> Like I said, I'd pay $6/mo where/when the VPS was pretty close to the filtering.


No one notices the higher latency at LV to be honest. Only the inbound path is going over the filtering, where as outbound traffic would still be sent from Buffalo. We've sniffed around Choopa but haven't put much thought into it.



Slownode said:


> 10ms, man I wish it was less for game servers, then it'd be worth quite a bit.


Honestly if you're eating DDOS and getting nullroutes then you're either hosting out of the west coast or closing your community. I don't think 10ms is honestly a big enough concern.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 9, 2013)

$6+/mo for DDoS filtering is laughably cheap, and I'd pay it.

Won't move my stuff to your Buffalo location due to CC boycott, which isn't your fault, but I'd pay $6+/mo for DDoS filtering in Vegas even.


----------



## Slownode (Aug 9, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Honestly if you're eating DDOS and getting nullroutes then you're either hosting out of the west coast or closing your community. I don't think 10ms is honestly a big enough concern.


10ms can be important when you have thousands of international clients on a single cluster in a game which has realtime combat.

Is there an API my server can interface with to indicate who I want to block?


Cookie-cutter DDOS protection is useless for me since the traffic is UDP and uses it's own protocol, you couldn't tell what traffic is junk, encrypted parts and meaningless numbers.


----------



## splitice (Aug 9, 2013)

Slownode said:


> 10ms can be important when you have thousands of international clients on a single cluster in a game which has realtime combat.
> 
> 
> Is there an API my server can interface with to indicate who I want to block?
> ...


You would be surprised, statistical methods are pretty effective at UDP.

Good to see this posted publicly, we will of course be building some nodes with our standard infrastructure utilizing this. But you already know that since I am the one who bugged you to investigate it 

To those who complain about the latency, its actually quite a lot better than the Oregon -> Vegas latency.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Slownode said:


> 10ms can be important when you have thousands of international clients on a single cluster in a game which has realtime combat.
> 
> Is there an API my server can interface with to indicate who I want to block?
> 
> Cookie-cutter DDOS protection is useless for me since the traffic is UDP and uses it's own protocol, you couldn't tell what traffic is junk, encrypted parts and meaningless numbers.


There isn't an API but we'd be able to help with that easily enough.

If you need the kitchen sink as an additional option, then you have to pay a lot more than $3/m.


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

Francisco said:


> There isn't an API but we'd be able to help with that easily enough.
> 
> 
> If you need the kitchen sink as an additional option, then you have to pay a lot more than $3/m.


API would be very awesome.

Kitchen sink, nope, more like access to the crapper.  Null crapper.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 9, 2013)

Choopa? Last time I checked they don't have very good ddos protection. Sure it withstands like 5Gbps, but after a minute of a constant attack it just can't handle it.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 9, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Choopa? Last time I checked they don't have very good ddos protection. Sure it withstands like 5Gbps, but after a minute of a constant attack it just can't handle it.


It isn't with Choopa.

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 9, 2013)

Ya know.  If you moved to TelX NYC location.  I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 10, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ya know.  If you moved to TelX NYC location.  I wouldn't mind.


Haha  Quite expensive.

Francisco


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 10, 2013)

If you can filter it in east coast like you say, I'd easily be willing to pay $10 if not more just for the filtered ip.


----------



## DaringHost (Aug 10, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> 100 William Street location right?  How did that fare in the most recent mega flood of NYC?


100 William Street didn't have any downtime during hurricane Sandy.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 10, 2013)

DaringHost said:


> 100 William Street didn't have any downtime during hurricane Sandy.


If i am not wrong, then 100 William St was one of only a few that managed to stay up.

As for Ubiquity's DDOS protection out of 100 William St, it is just AutoNull or mitigated to a certain extent from my understanding


----------



## Francisco (Aug 10, 2013)

Reece said:


> If i am not wrong, then 100 William St was one of only a few that managed to stay up.
> 
> As for Ubiquity's DDOS protection out of 100 William St, it is just AutoNull or mitigated to a certain extent from my understanding


Yep. They marketed it originally as actual filtering but you had to poke around their site for the a proper description.

Right now internally the votes go:

Anthony: $6+

Aldryic: $3 - $4

Karen: $4

Me: $3 - $4

So we'll likely go with $4.00/month/IP if this goes ahead. I'm waiting on a reply on a few support tickets before we get more grease on the tracks.

No, there isn't any discounts because you're wanting to buy more IP's at once. The costs of this deployment are pretty high so we aren't wanting to be supporting this out of our own pockets for a year just to cut some more discounts. With that being said, $4/month isn't a bad price (especially since there's no other proper east coast filtering).

There was a few people that were only interested if it was at $3.00/month but I get the feeling if they need to shave the latency they'll bite even at $1.00/m more. If you think about it you're literally arguing over a $1.00/m difference for burst 10gig filtering >_>

Anyone looking for bulk purchases please let me know in PM so I can arrange an adequate allocation size.

Francisco


----------



## splitice (Aug 11, 2013)

PM'ing now 



Francisco said:


> No, there isn't any discounts because you're wanting to buy more IP's at once.


Awww


----------



## nixcom (Aug 11, 2013)

When so you think it's going to be available to buy?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 11, 2013)

nixcom said:


> When so you think it's going to be available to buy?


We're still waiting on full feedback on this all 

Getting an idea on demand, etc.

Francisco


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 11, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Yep. They marketed it originally as actual filtering but you had to poke around their site for the a proper description.
> 
> 
> Right now internally the votes go:
> ...


How about $4.50? That sounds like a nice price. I think all your staff could agree on that.


----------



## Jack (Aug 11, 2013)

What's in the making for central US stuff anything?


----------



## drmike (Aug 11, 2013)

$3-6.... Will it really make any difference?  The market certainly will bear the amount anywhere in that range.  Why?  Lack of alternatives and... it's cheap.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 11, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> $3-6.... Will it really make any difference?  The market certainly will bear the amount anywhere in that range.  Why?  Lack of alternatives and... it's cheap.


Remember this is the budget market so if we go at $6/m someone will try to undercut us then complain in a few months when they're bleeding money on said venture 

I think $4.00/m is reasonable since the filtering is also better than what we have in LV.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 11, 2013)

Lure them in Fran    Then maybe their failed venture can blackhole their wanna-be VPS business too with the high oversold and mismanaged nodes 

I am game for giving the new filtering a try when becomes available.   But, I detest Buffalo and having to use the service there.

What's the approximate ETA for the new filtering?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 11, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Lure them in Fran    Then maybe their failed venture can blackhole their wanna-be VPS business too with the high oversold and mismanaged nodes
> 
> I am game for giving the new filtering a try when becomes available.   But, I detest Buffalo and having to use the service there.
> 
> What's the approximate ETA for the new filtering?


I should know what setup times will be sometime tomorrow 

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Aug 11, 2013)

Jack said:


> What's in the making for central US stuff anything?


Nothing as of right now.

If we built a new location it'd be in Europe probably.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 12, 2013)

Europe?  Oh boy.  Really want to go there?

I've been longing for another US location...  With a better network.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 12, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Europe?  Oh boy.  Really want to go there?
> 
> I've been longing for another US location...  With a better network.


Who knows 

I've not thought much of it yet.

Francisco


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 12, 2013)

Telx the master of nickel and dime? All the best.


Would be interested in the ddos filtering though


----------



## Francisco (Aug 12, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Telx the master of nickel and dime? All the best.
> 
> Would be interested in the ddos filtering though


I got those details worked out, as well as price  I don't have a setup timeline yet, though.

All this thread is for is to judge what kind of demand there is. I wouldn't bother setting it up if I only got 10 people signing up or something. We're willing to eat the cost over time but only for so long.

Francisco


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 12, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I got those details worked out, as well as price  I don't have a setup timeline yet, though.
> 
> 
> All this thread is for is to judge what kind of demand there is. I wouldn't bother setting it up if I only got 10 people signing up or something. We're willing to eat the cost over time but only for so long.
> ...


I did express interest . Good work.


----------



## egihosting (Aug 12, 2013)

I'd say $4/ip since everyone loves a great price, but NYC is expensive, so $5/ip may be more sustainable should there be a lack of interest or need to wait for interest.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 13, 2013)

Been informed it'll be 1 - 2 weeks before they're ready to set us up.

Not terrible, but I would have liked it sooner 

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 13, 2013)

So probably during September then  Pretty soon.   Exciting news!


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd be happy at $4 an IP, though if its $6 its still a good price.

Congratz on the progress Fran/BuyVM


----------



## Francisco (Aug 13, 2013)

Reece said:


> I'd be happy at $4 an IP, though if its $6 its still a good price.
> 
> Congratz on the progress Fran/BuyVM


$4.00/m is what we all agreed on. There's some people that really want it at $3.00/m but oh well 

I'll post more news once I got a confirmation.

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 13, 2013)

> There's some people that really want it at $3.00/m but oh well


If it's that big a deal to him, he can just go pay Limestone the 25$/m :3


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 13, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> If it's that big a deal to him, he can just go pay Limestone the 25$/m :3


And that's a whopping 50% discount at Limestone.


----------



## fisle (Aug 14, 2013)

So how is the latency to Europe? I'm interested for sure..


----------



## drmike (Aug 14, 2013)

Latency (my guess) from NYC to London should be 60-80ms...


----------



## Francisco (Aug 14, 2013)

fisle said:


> So how is the latency to Europe? I'm interested for sure..


It'll be no worse than the latency to 199.195.255.1.

Given the amount of peering in NY it's likely to be a decent amount less. 60 - 70ms max to London as Buffalooed said.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Aug 23, 2013)

Just updating this 

We're still a week or two out on this. The provider we're working with had some delays in shipments so their nodes only shipped in the past day or so.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

Looking forward to this   Thanks for the update.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Aug 23, 2013)

Can't believe I didn't see this thread. There will definitely be demand for this, that's for sure.


----------



## Jack (Aug 23, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> If it's that big a deal to him, he can just go pay Limestone the 25$/m :3


Will be $50/mo after 31st August  and $60/mo for 'TCP Only'


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll keep that in mind for the next person wanting special favours just to competitively resell our services.


----------



## Jack (Aug 23, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> I'll keep that in mind for the next person wanting special favours just to competitively resell our services.


You can't compare your service to LSN's really though...

BuyVM you require a $3.50/mo VM to get a filtered IP...

LSN you require a $70/mo+ Dedi to get a filtered IP...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 23, 2013)

I never said I was comparing them.  Just keeping in mind what alternatives to remind people of when they're no longer welcome with us.


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

Jack said:


> You can't compare your service to LSN's really though...
> 
> BuyVM you require a $3.50/mo VM to get a filtered IP...
> 
> LSN you require a $70/mo+ Dedi to get a filtered IP...


And this is simply math on why BuyVM filtering is the biggest deal in the industry.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 23, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> And this is simply math on why BuyVM filtering is the biggest deal in the industry.


Haha  Lets not let our ego's get out of control.

I'm excited to get the filtering online though.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Haha  Lets not let our ego's get out of control.


No, I was being sincere.  Of course, SecureDragon does similar low pricing and a great job too 

You expect me to be lured into claiming best industry offer is some oversold gigabytes of RAM and disks in mass plan that doesn't exist   I think we've been down that trail.

Freaking horses, they can't take their compliments.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 23, 2013)

I think Joe raised the cost of his filtering because he got tired of shitheads signing up.

At least that was what I heard last time, it's quite possible he never went through with that!

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

I like Joe's services, just a little crammed on the transit for the dollar and in the past the locations weren't where I was looking/doing.

Abusers will be magnetic to any such type of service at the price point.  Fine balance of human time cycles to say what it should cost all depending.


----------



## Jack (Aug 23, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I like Joe's services, just a little crammed on the transit for the dollar and in the past the locations weren't where I was looking/doing.
> 
> Abusers will be magnetic to any such type of service at the price point.  Fine balance of human time cycles to say what it should cost all depending.


Comparing SD to BuyVM again isn't really the same, Joe gave up with the GRE he had to Flordia from CN... and just put a box in CN... so really there is only one other person who has the same setup as BuyVM and well I wouldn't touch them with a large poll...


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

Ahh so Joe is only running the DDoS protect directly from Portlan-dia now   Good idea.

See that now.  Yes, a slight different offering.

(as I go and shop and test SD's location in Portland)


----------



## AlexBarakov (Aug 23, 2013)

It's great to see east coast DDoS protection on such a low price.

On the other side, I assume plenty of people will sooner or later get into this fields. It's funny, the amount of people that PM me, asking for help or for me to entirely set up the same setup we are utilizing for our protection, some of them members of this forum as well.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Aug 23, 2013)

Are there any known plans from anyone to offer filtering in the Midwest US (specifically Chicago)? I know of X4B however the staff there can be rude at times and they use SharkTech for their Chicago location anyway...sad. The only other viable option here is Black Lotus which is extremely out of LE budget. Right now, I have to GRE IPs from Portland to Chicago which adds at least 100ms ping.


----------



## Jack (Aug 23, 2013)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> Are there any known plans from anyone to offer filtering in the Midwest US (specifically Chicago)? I know of X4B however the staff there can be rude at times and they use SharkTech for their Chicago location anyway...sad. The only other viable option here is Black Lotus which is extremely out of LE budget. Right now, I have to GRE IPs from Portland to Chicago which adds at least 100ms ping.


You consider Sharktech as a DDoS Mitigation provider? 

You'd be better waiting for BuyVM in NY as it won't be as bad as 100ms more 10-25ms.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 23, 2013)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> Are there any known plans from anyone to offer filtering in the Midwest US (specifically Chicago)? I know of X4B however the staff there can be rude at times and they use SharkTech for their Chicago location anyway...sad. The only other viable option here is Black Lotus which is extremely out of LE budget. Right now, I have to GRE IPs from Portland to Chicago which adds at least 100ms ping.


Blacklotus backhauls to CHI, they don't actually have a filtering POP there.

Buffalo with us will be a pretty decent option for Chicago since a lot of traffic backhauls to CHI anyways.

Francisco


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jack said:


> You consider Sharktech as a DDoS Mitigation provider?


No, hence the "sad" part.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 23, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I think Joe raised the cost of his filtering because he got tired of shitheads signing up.
> 
> 
> At least that was what I heard last time, it's quite possible he never went through with that!
> ...


You are correct. We raised our prices to keep the kids away which has helped a bit. We still get the occasional skid but it's not nearly as bad as it used to be.


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

Sharktech?  Where's my cardboard mini itx rack? 

The long ass high latency backhauling, that stupidity needs to stop or folks need to find datacenters closeby / same network upstream / private fiber / whatever.

NY filtering = overdue east coast filtering, with low cost and low latency.  Thank GOD!


----------



## Francisco (Aug 23, 2013)

I got Aldryic to keep the skids at bay.

They all went to Volumedrive instead <_<

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

^^^ Uncle Fran with the slapshot.  +1.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 24, 2013)

I find it interesting that there are DDoS filtering companies in Portland, OR but NOT low-end VPS Hosts.


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

Me too @Magiobiwan.  Pacific Northwest is massively under represented in my opinion in this industry.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 24, 2013)

We used to sell LEBs in Portland but we stopped that quickly when we realized it was more headache than it was worth.


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

Went wrong with lowends in Portland @KuJoe?  Cost problem?


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 24, 2013)

@KuJoe I'd have bought several. I live in Oregon, and while Seattle is close enough for me to be able to do what I need from it (primarily backups, but also potentially a Red5 instance) Portland would be MUCH better. The only companies selling VPSes in PDX aren't exactly low-end in price.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 24, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Went wrong with lowends in Portland @KuJoe?  Cost problem?


Nope, skid problem. They were selling like hotcakes but they were going to the wrong people who in turn resulted in a lot of abuse reports, drama, and overall wasted time. It's worth noting that we at Secure Dragon don't collect a paycheck so if I have to spend 3 hours dealing with legal requests for a single group of kids, it makes me not want to sell $1 VPSs anymore. A lot of people were pissed when we raised our prices, but it balanced out nicely. We have a fraction of the userbase in Portland now but those clients bring in more income and less than one abuse ticket per month.

I have no idea why but there are people on a certain forum that recommend us all of the time. I need to find out who they are and ask them to stop because the activities this forum is known for results in a lot of work for us because when people can't DDOS a site offline they resort to other tactics like writing bad reviews, blackmail, even posting DMCA notices. One kid posted CP on a client's website and called the FBI on us even though we have logs that the person who posted it and the person who opened the abuse ticket were the same IP. Now they've threatened to contact child advocate groups with "proof" that we host and support CP on our servers because their DDOS attacks can't take the site offline.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 24, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> @KuJoe I'd have bought several. I live in Oregon, and while Seattle is close enough for me to be able to do what I need from it (primarily backups, but also potentially a Red5 instance) Portland would be MUCH better. The only companies selling VPSes in PDX aren't exactly low-end in price.


I was pricing out colocation in Portland and transit there is expensive. It's cheaper to colocate with CNServers than it is any place else in the area. If CNServers offered a non-DDOS protected network we'd probably have a VPS node on that and sell LEBs there.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 24, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I got Aldryic to keep the skids at bay.
> 
> 
> They all went to Volumedrive instead <_<
> ...


I would throw handfuls of money at Aldryic's face if he could bottle up his magic and send some our way.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 24, 2013)

@KuJoe Transit is slightly spendy, but Portland is the closest location to me with decent Datacenters, and the majority of my town's traffic goes to Portland anyway. Oh well.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 24, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I would throw handfuls of money at Aldryic's face if he could bottle up his magic and send some our way.


He's Russian. His magic is already in a bottle. It's called 'vodka'.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Aug 24, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> Nope, skid problem. They were selling like hotcakes but they were going to the wrong people who in turn resulted in a lot of abuse reports, drama, and overall wasted time. It's worth noting that we at Secure Dragon don't collect a paycheck so if I have to spend 3 hours dealing with legal requests for a single group of kids, it makes me not want to sell $1 VPSs anymore. A lot of people were pissed when we raised our prices, but it balanced out nicely. We have a fraction of the userbase in Portland now but those clients bring in more income and less than one abuse ticket per month.
> 
> I have no idea why but there are people on a certain forum that recommend us all of the time. I need to find out who they are and ask them to stop because the activities this forum is known for results in a lot of work for us because when people can't DDOS a site offline they resort to other tactics like writing bad reviews, blackmail, even posting DMCA notices. One kid posted CP on a client's website and called the FBI on us even though we have logs that the person who posted it and the person who opened the abuse ticket were the same IP. Now they've threatened to contact child advocate groups with "proof" that we host and support CP on our servers because their DDOS attacks can't take the site offline.


Wow! I would love to see the look on that kids face when the FBI kicks down HIS door! Skids won't last in juvie for long.


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

HackForums should have been shuttered eons ago @KuJoe.

I see a lot of mention of low end companies on HF.  It's one of the first places I go looking for hosts and their fans to determine trust of new/unfamiliar companies.  No, I am not a user there, just use the search engine to determine such.

What you did with price adjustment is good now that I know all this (suspected that).  Kids get limited options and stingy with allowance money.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 24, 2013)

I have nothing against HF actually. The owner is awesome and has been extremely helpful in the past even before I knew HF existed. They've been quick to remove our name when we ask if it's being used for something malicious and their ban against "stressers/booters" has been a god send, the number of skids reduced to a small fraction of what it used to when they made that change.


----------



## Jack (Aug 28, 2013)

So Fran what's your status on this?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 28, 2013)

Jack said:


> So Fran what's your status on this?


Still waiting on gear to be setup 

We're ready on our end, it's just waiting on them to finish theirs.

Francisco


----------



## Jack (Aug 31, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Still waiting on gear to be setup
> 
> 
> We're ready on our end, it's just waiting on them to finish theirs.
> ...


That sucks, you were planning to launch this within the next few days weren't you?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 31, 2013)

Jack said:


> That sucks, you were planning to launch this within the next few days weren't you?


Yep but there isn't much I can do 

We'll launch within 24 - 48 hours of being provisioned.

Francisco


----------



## bfj (Sep 3, 2013)

IT BURNS!


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 9, 2013)

Any news on this yet?


----------



## Francisco (Sep 9, 2013)

Nothing yet 

I was expecting a much faster turnup time but they had some big delays. I was expecting to have things for sale within a week of this poll.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Sep 10, 2013)

I WANT MY EAST COAST FILTERING!


----------



## Francisco (Sep 10, 2013)

So do I boss 

Francisco


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 10, 2013)

Hopefully you get it soon!


----------



## Francisco (Sep 10, 2013)

Reece said:


> Hopefully you get it soon!


You'll all find out right after our IRC does.

Francisco


----------



## tchen (Sep 10, 2013)

Can we buy the Buffalo VPS's right now and just stick the DDOS as an addon later?  Or is it a packaged deal.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 10, 2013)

tchen said:


> Can we buy the Buffalo VPS's right now and just stick the DDOS as an addon later?  Or is it a packaged deal.


You can but I have no ETA on the filtering IP's yet.

This means you might end up sitting on the VM for anywhere from a week to a month.

By all means, I'm not trying to resist signups here, but don't want someone to feel scammed 

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks like this will be online in the next 48 - 72 hours 

Things are finally rolling and we're getting LOA's and such in place to get our session online.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Sep 17, 2013)

Glad to hear this.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 17, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Looks like this will be online in the next 48 - 72 hours
> 
> 
> Things are finally rolling and we're getting LOA's and such in place to get our session online.
> ...


make my life complete and add bitcoin as a payment method ?


----------



## Francisco (Sep 17, 2013)

Hah!

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Sep 19, 2013)

Hardware is being provisioned as we speak 

LOA has been submitted upstream to not only Staminus but to their upstream providers.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Sep 19, 2013)

So you are going live by this weekend?


----------



## Francisco (Sep 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> So you are going live by this weekend?


Morning 

It's quite possible some of the ISP's will approve the LOA tonight.

The configuring on my end is only a few hours honestly. I'm spending most of my time waiting on compiles.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm handling the install now 

IP's should already appear for sale in the panel and will start routing in the next couple hours.

Francisco


----------



## NodeBytes (Sep 20, 2013)

Do you have a test IP for ping/traceroute?


----------



## Francisco (Sep 20, 2013)

198.251.81.1 

Got a few quirks to work out with the rest of the subnet but that should be done in just a little bit.

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 20, 2013)

Filtered IPs are now selectable in the billing panel.  Fran's putting on the finishing touches, should be 100% ready within the next hour or so.


----------



## drmike (Sep 20, 2013)

Can you or Fran confirm the whole latency thing once everything is implemented?   Latency increase of filtering vs. unfiltered in Buffalo?   Yeah I know there were speculative numbers earlier.   Just wondering how it all adds up at the end.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 20, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Can you or Fran confirm the whole latency thing once everything is implemented?   Latency increase of filtering vs. unfiltered in Buffalo?   Yeah I know there were speculative numbers earlier.   Just wondering how it all adds up at the end.


I'm seeing about 20 - 30ms difference from the west coast. I'm at < 120ms compared to a usual 90 - 95ms.

The latency bump makes sense from the west coast since it's going to NYC first then to Buffalo.

If you're on the east coast you should see no increase if not a decrease since you aren't backhauling to chicago first.

Francisco


----------



## Rob T (Sep 20, 2013)

Fran - Did you ever announce who you are using for mitigation?  I didn't think Staminus had an east coast location, but they are the only provider I've seen mentioned.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 20, 2013)

Rob T said:


> Fran - Did you ever announce who you are using for mitigation?  I didn't think Staminus had an east coast location, but they are the only provider I've seen mentioned.


Hey Rob!

Welcome to the forums 

Staminus recently launched an east coast POP out of TELX.

The server is already online, as is our BGP session. We're just waiting for them to fix an ACL blocking the rest of our /24 from routing and we're good to go.

Francisco


----------



## qps (Sep 20, 2013)

traceroute to 198.251.81.1 (198.251.81.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1 ae1-40g.ar1.atl1.us.nlayer.net  (69.31.135.130) 36.558 ms 3.058 ms 4.029 ms 

 2 ae3-115.atl11.ip4.tinet.net  (199.229.231.217) 0.367 ms 

   ae3-113.atl11.ip4.tinet.net (173.241.128.245) 0.313 ms 

   ae3-115.atl11.ip4.tinet.net (199.229.231.217) 0.646 ms 

 3 xe-2-1-0.nyc34.ip4.tinet.net  (141.136.108.153) [AS 3257] 22.651 ms 

   xe-4-0-0.nyc30.ip4.tinet.net (213.200.81.90) [AS 3257] 22.428 ms 22.486 ms 

 4 * * * 

 5 * * * 

 6 (162.220.32.18) [AS 25761] 28.831 ms 22.754 ms 22.722 ms 

 7 198.251.81.1  (198.251.81.1) [AS 53667] 35.880 ms 35.778 ms 35.722 ms


----------



## Rob T (Sep 20, 2013)

Very cool.  I'm really surprised there isn't someone operating out of NoVa, Atlanta, or Miami doing mass-market filtering.


----------



## Jack (Sep 20, 2013)

Up and running Fran?


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 20, 2013)

Francisco said:


> 198.251.81.1
> 
> 
> Got a few quirks to work out with the rest of the subnet but that should be done in just a little bit.
> ...


 4  xe-7-0-3.bar2.Toronto1.Level3.net (4.28.138.69)  54.491 ms  56.062 ms  58.333 ms


 5  ae-0-11.bar1.Toronto1.Level3.net (4.69.151.241)  61.348 ms  61.768 ms  62.889 ms


 6  ae-9-9.ebr1.Chicago1.Level3.net (4.69.151.110)  106.271 ms  61.357 ms  69.560 ms


 7  ae-6-6.ebr1.Chicago2.Level3.net (4.69.140.190)  72.689 ms  72.654 ms  73.398 ms


 8  ae-1-51.edge3.Chicago3.Level3.net (4.69.138.136)  72.659 ms  72.653 ms  72.654 ms


 9  xe-1-3-0.chi12.ip4.tinet.net (213.200.73.161)  72.634 ms  73.302 ms  74.064 ms


10  141.136.110.150 (141.136.110.150)  196.857 ms  197.450 ms 141.136.110.146 (141.136.110.146)  89.429 ms


11  * * *


12  * * *


13  . (162.220.32.18)  78.397 ms  78.391 ms  80.888 ms


14  198.251.81.1 (198.251.81.1)  90.406 ms * *


----------



## Francisco (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if there's any ISP's pending applying our prefixes so I can't guarantee that paths will get better.

I am hoping that L3 is on tap, though 

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Sep 20, 2013)

Jack said:


> Up and running Fran?


Nearly.

We just need some adjustments to the allowed IP's and we're good to go.

You can already order the IP's and they will work once this is addressed.

Francisco


----------



## bdtech (Sep 20, 2013)

@francisco I assume the ddos IPs can't be used with other providers (linode for example). Ever consider a reverse proxy service?


----------



## Francisco (Sep 20, 2013)

If you GRE it, sure 

But, why not just get a direct VM with us?

Francisco


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 20, 2013)

Francisco said:


> If you GRE it, sure
> 
> 
> But, why not just get a direct VM with us?
> ...


You should offer a straight GRE service mate, you'd get a lot more business also.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 20, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> You should offer a straight GRE service mate, you'd get a lot more business also.


I don't want to compete with my own customers 

We have many people that offer such services.

Francisco


----------

